# Java vom USB Stick laufen lassen?



## FLASHStyler (1. April 2006)

Meinen localhost (Apache, MySQL, PHP) lasse ich auf dem Speicherstick laufen...
Ist dies event. auch mit Java möglich? 
Wäre cool wenn ich die Java + RealJ drauf installieren könnte und keine Verbindung mit PC besteht, das heisst.. einfach USB Stick rein und es klappt...

Geht sowas?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. April 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn dein USB Stick groß genug ist ist das kein Problem. Das JRE/JDK muss nicht nicht auf dem Computer "installiert" werden auf dem es ausgeführt wird. Du musst deiner Anwendung die das JRE von dem USB Stick starten soll nur den absoluten Pfad zum Java launcher (java/javaw) geben.

Gruß Tom


----------

